# The Golden Barb - what name?



## gasteriaphile (Nov 25, 2008)

*I find in the literature and on-line that the "Golden Barb" or "Gold Barb" appears to have two scientific names: Puntius sachsi and P. semifasciolatus var. schuberti. As yet I have found no reference that states that these two names are synonyms for one and the same species. Nor any reference that declares which name (if either) is currently considered correct. Can anyone help me on this nomenclatural question? (By the way this is an underappreciated fish imho). Thanks, g*


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

remember that common names are just made up names describing the phenotype of the fish. Sometimes 2 separate fish may end up with very similar common names. there may be a "golden barb" and a "gold barb" and be the two distinct species listed. 

otherwise I couldnt tell you which one is correct, but thought you'd like to know about common names. GL


----------



## gasteriaphile (Nov 25, 2008)

*


Six said:



remember that common names are just made up names describing the phenotype of the fish. Sometimes 2 separate fish may end up with very similar common names. there may be a "golden barb" and a "gold barb" and be the two distinct species listed.

otherwise I couldnt tell you which one is correct, but thought you'd like to know about common names. GL

Click to expand...

Thanks for the reminder Six. But I think that you have missed my point.

When one looks up info on the common name "Gold Barb" or "Golden Barb" one is always taken to the same species, judging by its appearance. I don't believe that "Gold Barb" refers to one barb species and "Golden Barb" refers to another, different barb species.

Likewise, Puntius sachsi and Puntius semifasciolatus var. schuberti both lead one to the same species. I am guessing that one name is no longer valid according to the rules of Zoological Nomenclature, but am curious about which.

g*


----------



## gasteriaphile (Nov 25, 2008)

*Well I have checked with all of my books on fish regarding this species. All of them, save one, unanimously call the "Gold Barb" - Puntius (=Barbus) semifasciolatus var. schuberti. I know alot of y'all have been waiting on pins and needles for that info! :bored:

But actually, it is rather interesting. And since this is, afterall, a thread within a sub-forum on "Fish for the Planted Aquarium"...I'll converse a while on a little fish that I think maybe has not gotten all of the attention it deserves: i.e. the "Gold Barb".

First of all, the species Puntius semifasciolatus is not gold - it's sort of a green in color. And, it gets it's specific epithet, semifasciolatus (i.e. half-banded), from the fact that it's bands extend only half-way down its flanks. And it's common name was once "China Barb", referring to where it comes from.

But, some while back, at least prior to 1966, a Thomas Schubert of Camden, New Jersey developed a handsome golden strain of the species which bred true. That's why this particular golden clone is called var. schuberti in his honor.

Here's a photo of two "Gold Barbs", which, I believe, shows why I think they are really great.

Another thing in their favor is that they are a cinch to keep. Very undemanding fish. Hardy, easy to feed, peaceful and easy to breed.*


----------

